# BUDGET EATING???



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

*am sure people will find it hard fitting in 6 meals a day not to mention the cost starting this read so people can add there budget smashing meals to it top tips etc??? would be great to here from some pro's*

*
*

*
i find shopping around for alternate fish such as pollock and river cobbler saves a few pounds instead of buying salmon and haddock,cod etc*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

some pro food shoppers?

I get 30 steaks from my butchers on payday every month. and lidl/aldi haddock n whack it in freezer. oats are cheapest in ASDA per KG by me.

Broccoli is cheapest and biggest in lidl.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> some pro food shoppers?
> 
> I get 30 steaks from my butchers on payday every month. and lidl/aldi haddock n whack it in freezer. oats are cheapest in ASDA per KG by me.
> 
> Broccoli is cheapest and biggest in lidl.


great cheers big help :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

steaks vary this month i got massive aberdeen angus roughly 11ozs at 4.33 each.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

UHT milk, value peanut butter, banana from market, oats from Asda, two coops cheap whey, blend it up!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

5kg chicken breasts for £25 that's about 25 decent sized breasts, dig in!

Also blue milk, oats, pasta, eggs are always winners.

If you don't care about welfare, 18 eggs for 2 quid is easy gains!


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Farmfoods do 3kg of frozen chicken breast for 10£. That is a bargin


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Aldi.

15 eggs for £1.25. 450g of turkey mince for £1.75. 375g of chicken breast for £2.69. 200g mackerel for £1.79. Tin of tuna for 49p

Aldi.

Tesco river cobbler is a cheap alternative to cod but I haven't been tesco's for a little while, salmon is cheapish in asda.

How the f*ck everyone on here affords steak is beyond me


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

wow every1 is a bargain shopper my nan would be proud!!! haha thanks 4 all comments big help. i agree with the steak cant find cheap decent steak anywere!! :confused1:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

IronPhil said:


> 5kg chicken breasts for £25 that's about 25 decent sized breasts, dig in!
> 
> Also blue milk, oats, pasta, eggs are always winners.
> 
> If you don't care about welfare, 18 eggs for 2 quid is easy gains!


ye i stock up on eggs always a winner..


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

L11 said:


> Aldi.
> 
> 15 eggs for £1.25. 450g of turkey mince for £1.75. 375g of chicken breast for £2.69. 200g mackerel for £1.79. Tin of tuna for 49p
> 
> ...


Wow aldi/lidl are cheap here too (ireland) but even with the currency conversion yours seem much cheaper again ;-(


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> Farmfoods do 3kg of frozen chicken breast for 10£. That is a bargin


Lets call that 1.5kg once it's lost all that water! Some of the worst chicken I've had....


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

L11 said:


> Aldi.
> 
> 15 eggs for £1.25. 450g of turkey mince for £1.75. 375g of chicken breast for £2.69. 200g mackerel for £1.79. Tin of tuna for 49p
> 
> ...


Mate I'm on a half decent wage and I cant afford fvcking steak either!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

L11 said:


> Aldi.
> 
> 15 eggs for £1.25. 450g of turkey mince for £1.75. 375g of chicken breast for £2.69. 200g mackerel for £1.79. Tin of tuna for 49p
> 
> ...


kilo of chicken breast in lidl 3.99:thumbup1:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

mal said:


> kilo of chicken breast in lidl 3.99:thumbup1:


You sure? I really don't wanna drive down there if it's not but if it is I'll get a few kg


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Half price chicken in morrisions at the moment too .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

5 trays of eggs

4 bags of chicken

2 sacks of potato

1 tub of ice cream

10 steak burgers

2 pack of rolls

spices

lighter than light mayo

Comes to about £45. Lasts the week.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Get yourself down the asian area where you live, can get everything you need alot cheaper than the supermarkets


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

250g (8oz) top rump steak £2.40 from bookers cash and carry.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

RadMan23 said:


> 250g (8oz) top rump steak £2.40 from bookers cash and carry.


do you need to be a member or anything?


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Makro eggs and chicken


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> You sure? I really don't wanna drive down there if it's not but if it is I'll get a few kg


Asda do it for £4 a kilo aswell, you would be better off getting the 5kg from @MuscleFoods if you can afford it. Its £25 and the chicken is unbelievable but its only £5(if buying 5kg) than buying the water injected stuff from Asda/Lidl etc.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> *am sure people will find it hard fitting in 6 meals a day not to mention the cost starting this read so people can add there budget smashing meals to it top tips etc??? would be great to here from some pro's*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Do you have a Heron frozen foods store anywhere near you? I know they arent too common.

Theyre selling 500g tilapia fillets for £1.90. Its really nice fish,doesnt have a strong taste or strong smell at all. Im practically living on tilapia and Asda Smartprice frozen chicken breasts at the min.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

big fcuk off pans of chilli loaded with mince, vegetables, olive oil and several different types of beans.

cost - about a 7quid a week for a macro hitting, from freezer to microwave lunch at work.


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

I work for Brakes so can get hold of all my meat fairly cheap normally about £16 for 5kg of chicken and tbh it may not be as good as the free range **** but kicks the stuffing out of supermarket stuff tbh! Also normally get my steaks from my old mans work when they get reduced and my fish comes from my younger bro whos a fish monger! No real help to others but its all good for me


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Asda do £6 for a litre of olive oil... 50ml of olive oil in a shake is 411cals & 45g fat..


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

to be fair cheap food can be had in all super markets... sainsburys this week had any 4 for a tenner on 500g packs of lean steak mince! thats not a bad deal at all to be honest


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

lickatsplit said:


> do you need to be a member or anything?


Yeah think you need to have a business or be self employed.

Luckily a guy in my gym is a branch manager so lets all gym members use it to get cheap meat.

The cheapest chicken in there is 10kg frozen for £23, foreign muck and tastes funny but i buy the fresh british chicken breasts at £4 a kilo.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

RadMan23 said:


> 250g (8oz) top rump steak £2.40 from bookers cash and carry.


cant beat bookers. 5kg chicken for £20, 1kg lean beef mince £5, pork lion steak £2.30 for 3 * 200g


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

offal is the way forward 

I normally get my meats from Aldi, as I love there flavoured tinned tuna that I can't get anywhere else.

As for steak, for the cuts you can get it doesn't have to be that expensive. why not get frying steak and make a stew out of it?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I go to macro

Went 2 weeks ago and got 15kg of chicken breast's all 200 - 230g each, 2.5kg of rump steak (had this sliced into the thickness i wanted  ) 2.5kg gammon steaks and 2kg of Cumberland sausages for £95


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

For steak, go to makro (if you have one) buy a joint of rump for about £25 and cut it into 10 x 10oz steaks, bag them up and freeze...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> I go to macro
> 
> Went 2 weeks ago and got 15kg of chicken breast's all 200 - 230g each, 2.5kg of rump steak (had this sliced into the thickness i wanted  ) 2.5kg gammon steaks and 2kg of Cumberland sausages for £95


Beat me to it...


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> For steak, go to makro (if you have one) buy a joint of rump for about £25 and cut it into 10 x 10oz steaks, bag them up and freeze...


i like this...im on my way there now haha


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

golfgttdi said:


> Wow aldi/lidl are cheap here too (ireland) but even with the currency conversion yours seem much cheaper again ;-(


Up to Newry mate , it'll save you a few quid coming across the border


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> For steak, go to makro (if you have one) buy a joint of rump for about £25 and cut it into 10 x 10oz steaks, bag them up and freeze...


There's a meat van down commercial road. He does 6 chunky bits of steak for a tenner


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> There's a meat van down commercial road. He does 6 chunky bits of steak for a tenner


That's a bargain, they good quality? Is here there everyday?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> *am sure people will find it hard fitting in 6 meals a day not to mention the cost starting this read so people can add there budget smashing meals to it top tips etc??? would be great to here from some pro's*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


In Tesco you can buy frozen chicken fillets for £4.00, also Tesco own Passarta like 44p so I buy 2 cartons, then brown rice or pasta usually like a pound. then some green beans or what ever greens you want to add maybe another pound. I have 5 tubaware tubs at home.

Cook the chicken in oven covered in Chilli flakes and Cajun powder

Passarta goes into pan with more chilli flakes, maybe add some boiling water just a dash to make sauce bigger.

boil pasta and add to sauce mixed and stir through.

Put in tubaware tubs with chicken on top.

Got a meal everyday. X that by what ever and you've got lots of meals!

A meal for each day this will make for like £7.00 max


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

ATM I am getting 5kg of chicken breasts for £16 in the Asian supermarket close to me! Check it out if you have one nearby.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

smity220385 said:


> I work for Brakes so can get hold of all my meat fairly cheap normally about £16 for 5kg of chicken and tbh it may not be as good as the free range **** but kicks the stuffing out of supermarket stuff tbh! Also normally get my steaks from my old mans work when they get reduced and my fish comes from my younger bro whos a fish monger! No real help to others but its all good for me


Cnut :whistling:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

top comments cheers lads:thumbup1:


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just been to morrisons and braising steak is only £6 odd a kilo which is cheap!!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> That's a bargain, they good quality? Is here there everyday?


Yes I though they were good. Bigger then musclefoods and taste wise on par if you've tried them. Slight bit of fat. I went down there on a Thursday and he was there but dunno about any other days


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> Do you have a Heron frozen foods store anywhere near you? I know they arent too common.
> 
> Theyre selling 500g tilapia fillets for £1.90. Its really nice fish,doesnt have a strong taste or strong smell at all. Im practically living on tilapia and Asda Smartprice frozen chicken breasts at the min.


yes i do il have a look have you tried river cobbler tesco 2 pound for 2 big fillets bargain ,,,..


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> some pro food shoppers?
> 
> I get 30 steaks from my butchers on payday every month. and lidl/aldi haddock n whack it in freezer. oats are cheapest in ASDA per KG by me.
> 
> Broccoli is cheapest and biggest in lidl.


i mean some pro lifters


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> steaks vary this month i got massive aberdeen angus roughly 11ozs at 4.33 each.


At Leeds market on a Friday they do 3 Aberdeen Angus for £10! Great deal and a very lucky find, taste much better than normal steak!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> At Leeds market on a Friday they do 3 Aberdeen Angus for £10! Great deal and a very lucky find, taste much better than normal steak!


ye so much better. only supermarket i would even think of getting steak is aldi rest suck.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Asda do it for £4 a kilo aswell, you would be better off getting the 5kg from @MuscleFoods if you can afford it. Its £25 and the chicken is unbelievable but its only £5(if buying 5kg) than buying the water injected stuff from Asda/Lidl etc.


Just to point out, aldi chicken has the same nutritional value as musclefood

100g of musclefood chicken breast = 22g of protein, 1g of fat

100g of aldi chicken breast = 22g of protein, 1g of fat

People forget that musclefood charge £3.95 for delivery aswell, so what was £5 per kg becomes £5.80 per KG

Don't get me wrong it's still really cheap but you have to balance up the convenience of just being able to go to the shop and get it, not have to worry about freezing it and defrosting it etc etc


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> At Leeds market on a Friday they do 3 Aberdeen Angus for £10! Great deal and a very lucky find, taste much better than normal steak!


which meat stall is it?? i go there alot??


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

1manarmy said:


> to be fair cheap food can be had in all super markets... sainsburys this week had any 4 for a tenner on 500g packs of lean steak mince! thats not a bad deal at all to be honest


I've bought dearer meat from my local butchers and to be fair i can't taste the difference between it and the Sainsburys stuff, can't go wrong with it really.

Lately i've been using 1kg of mince, 1.5kg of spuds and 500g of frozen mixed veg to make a big cottage pie which makes me 4 evening dinners for the week. Stick it in the fridge, job done for 4 evenings and you've only had to cook once!


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Make a massive chilli with minced beef and stewing/cubed steak and freeze portions.

Do the same with a bolognaise sauce!

I also make a curry sauce from scratch (jar of pataks curry paste, 2 or 3 tins of coconut milk, lots of chicken and whatever veg you want) and freeze portions.

Batch cooking is the way forward!

Make a quiche and add in chicken instead of bacon and loads of spinach, you can just cut a slice off for breakfast or whenever.

Also buy the supermarket own brand tuna and frozen fish.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> Just to point out, aldi chicken has the same nutritional value as musclefood
> 
> 100g of musclefood chicken breast = 22g of protein, 1g of fat
> 
> ...


Fair point mate, not very good with the science side of it lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

skipper1987 said:



> which meat stall is it?? i go there alot??


It's near the top mate it's a portable stall just on the paths in there can't remember the name as I haven't been in a while, go towards 3pm when they want rid of everything


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Lets call that 1.5kg once it's lost all that water! Some of the worst chicken I've had....


It's 80% chicken. Tastes fine to me, so it's 2.5kg for 10 quid. That's cheaper than makro? And this is a budget thread not a quality thread, chicken is chicken at the end of the day?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> It's near the top mate it's a portable stall just on the paths in there can't remember the name as I haven't been in a while, go towards 3pm when they want rid of everything


il have alook u can get some mega deals in leeds market ....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> il have alook u can get some mega deals in leeds market ....


Yea I agree, don't like the chicken though, got 5kg for £25 once and it was COVERED in fat and lost most of its size when cooked


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Lidl has some great bargains. Sometimes its just a case of shopping around. Also why not try the cheaper cuts of meat or offal.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I agree, don't like the chicken though, got 5kg for £25 once and it was COVERED in fat and lost most of its size when cooked


yes i had some awful chicken once from there was really jelly like once cook3d never again!!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Lidl has some great bargains. Sometimes its just a case of shopping around. Also why not try the cheaper cuts of meat or offal.


wots offal?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Shopping around is best way. Stock up when things are on offer and freeze!

Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro1_342 using Board Express


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> wots offal?


of·fal

/?ôf?l/

Noun

The entrails and internal organs of an animal used as food.

Refuse or waste material.

Synonyms

refuse - garbage - rubbish - trash - litter


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds very appealing doesn't it :lol:


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Get yourself down iceland i get there ready cooked chicken breast 98% chicken £5.10 a kg live on the stuff


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

J1mmyc said:


> Get yourself down iceland i get there ready cooked chicken breast 98% chicken £5.10 a kg live on the stuff


Is it frozen mate? If so what do you do with it?


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

anyone thought of having minced ox heart? there massive and there cheap wonder what the protein content is? would be quite lean if you cut the fat of prior to minceing


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

synthasize said:


> Is it frozen mate? If so what do you do with it?


I normally cook in bulk so if I'm making a curry in bulk for the week ill take all the chicken out I need and let it defrost then cook as normal you will be suprised how little water comes out etc for £4 for 775g it's worth a punt it's convinent and tastes good wether or not it's 98% chicken breast is up for debate lol u can never be to sure these days but I've gained good weight since using it so gotta be some protein in it


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

5 finger discount works out cheapest

Can be used in any store..I recommend expensive shops to get the best stuff


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Turkey mince from Auildi is about 185 for 450 grams you won't find a much cheaper meat than that

Lovely with some salt pepper and piri piri flakes made into burgers


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

J1mmyc said:


> I normally cook in bulk so if I'm making a curry in bulk for the week ill take all the chicken out I need and let it defrost then cook as normal you will be suprised how little water comes out etc for £4 for 775g it's worth a punt it's convinent and tastes good wether or not it's 98% chicken breast is up for debate lol u can never be to sure these days but I've gained good weight since using it so gotta be some protein in it


But I thought it was ready cooked?


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea it is but I cut the chicken up into slices and let the curry sauce simmer for 20mins or if not cooking just eat out of bag with a dip


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Take a punt mate if u got iceland near u that is its £4 for 775g


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

J1mmyc said:


> Yea it is but I cut the chicken up into slices and let the curry sauce simmer for 20mins or if not cooking just eat out of bag with a dip


Ah I see, yeah I'm gonna get some!


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Let me know what u think they have some other good meats in there I know it's frozen etc but times are hard for some I think iceland is underrated big time


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I go to macro
> 
> Went 2 weeks ago and got 15kg of chicken breast's all 200 - 230g each, 2.5kg of rump steak (had this sliced into the thickness i wanted  ) 2.5kg gammon steaks and 2kg of Cumberland sausages for £95


If you ask the butcher there, they will cut it up for you for free, and trim off the fat.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Tescos have the no drain tuna on offer from £2 to £1 per can.

Handy for a quick protein snack!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

liftmore said:


> Tescos have the no drain tuna on offer from £2 to £1 per can.
> 
> Handy for a quick protein snack!


See this isn't budget to me. Budget is paying 49p at Aldi for the same amount of tuna and spending 7 seconds draining it.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes but draining it when stuck in traffic is not really gonna happen. So it has its purpose. It's convenient and that is why its more expensive. I would not pay £2 per can but at £1 per can, it's a fair deal. And you don't need a tin opener as it has a ring pull.

So while your stuck with a can of tuna, spilling tuna brine over your lap, smelling like a fish, I'm chewing on my my nice £1 can of drain free ready to eat tuna.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i have to get my food on a budget most weeks and if you have time (lucky i do )and dont mind going to a few differant supermarkets, this is the cheapest way i find of keeping costs down also having a bit of space in the freezer for when there is a super bargain to be had got a kg of chicken today for £4 fresh that was in aldi got about 5kg now so im good for chicken !


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

liftmore said:


> Yes but draining it when stuck in traffic is not really gonna happen. So it has its purpose. It's convenient and that is why its more expensive. I would not pay £2 per can but at £1 per can, it's a fair deal. And you don't need a tin opener as it has a ring pull.
> 
> So while your stuck with a can of tuna, spilling tuna brine over your lap, smelling like a fish, I'm chewing on my my nice £1 can of drain free ready to eat tuna.


You mean whilst youre eating dry tuna out of a tin I'm eating beautifully spiced tuna and pasta that I prepared in the morning?

Don't get me wrong I get what you're saying, but convenience and budget are almost mutually exclusive.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

It's not dry! Try it. When you drain the tuna yourself its dry yes. But these cans are nicer. Plus you can either have the tuna in water or oil.

It's not my choice of a meal, but... You can keep these in your office or car and if your delayed or need something healthy then it's perfect. I like biltong but that is expensive and not very satisfying.

I noticed tescos have bumped up the price of broccoli to £2.75 per kg, so for me lidl and aldi are much more competitive on that.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

I whole heartedly believe that going for rock bottom prices doesn't always mean budget.

Chicken is a prime candidate for this sort of thing. Cheaper stuff is "normally" inflated with water, and fatty etc.

I go local for as much stuff as possible when it comes to meats, I just don't think you can beat a local butcher for quality and price, sure it isn't as cheap, but I don't need to buy as much of it to get similar sized meals.

So to a degree budget food is in my opinion a bit of a false economy in some respects. You can't argue the same with fresh veg though.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Big_Al13 said:


> I whole heartedly believe that going for rock bottom prices doesn't always mean budget.
> 
> Chicken is a prime candidate for this sort of thing. Cheaper stuff is "normally" inflated with water, and fatty etc.
> 
> ...


Really does depend where you shop. In the main chains their budget stuff is low quality, but Aldi chicken has one of the highest protein per gram ratios overall and it's cheaper than Tesco value. Similarly with muscle food, I haven't shopped there but you canT beat them for protein per gram and they're cheap if you don't mind buying loads.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

liftmore said:


> I noticed tescos have bumped up the price of broccoli to £2.75 per kg, so for me lidl and aldi are much more competitive on that.


If you don't mind frozen, asda is something silly like £1.09 per kg. Even if it's only 700g defrosted it's still great value.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> If you don't mind frozen, asda is something silly like £1.09 per kg. Even if it's only 700g defrosted it's still great value.


I'd rather eat grass!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

kilo of frozen green beans @ sainsburys for £1.50

kilo of brocolli @ sainsburys for £1


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Offal is lean and high in protein. Also very cheap.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

liftmore said:


> I'd rather eat grass!


Why?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> Why?


Because frozen broccoli tastes like mushy swamp weed.

I like my broccoli steamed and not mushy. I'd rather starve than eat food I don't enjoy.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I need all this info with a couple of sproggs on the way


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

liftmore said:


> Because frozen broccoli tastes like mushy swamp weed.
> 
> I like my broccoli steamed and not mushy. I'd rather starve than eat food I don't enjoy.


Asda frozen broccoli tastes no different to their fresh broccoli to me :/

To be fair I microwave the fresh stuff anyway so maybe I'm missing something


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> Asda frozen broccoli tastes no different to their fresh broccoli to me :/
> 
> To be fair I microwave the fresh stuff anyway so maybe I'm missing something


I microwave my veg in those steam bags and it takes 3 - 5 mins. Tastes really nice. Tried it with the frozen broccoli and no matter how much time I put it on for it tasted awful and went mushy. I can just about eat the frozen Brussels.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

L11 said:


> Really does depend where you shop. In the main chains their budget stuff is low quality, but Aldi chicken has one of the highest protein per gram ratios overall and it's cheaper than Tesco value. Similarly with muscle food, I haven't shopped there but you canT beat them for protein per gram and they're cheap if you don't mind buying loads.


I was a bit skint last year for a few months. Swapped from Tesco's to trying Aldi / Liders worked out i saved a lot of cash. Some things ive / family tried were rubbish tbh but some stuff is really good you also get branded stuff a lot cheaper. Just a case of trying it really + i like looking through the special offers lol

As for the meat I find Liders stuff great value, tastes better than some of the bigger markets and not a lot of muck comes out out it when cooked on the GF grill. The Turkey steaks are real nice.

Also i sometimes get a Turkey leg i find its a nice change more moist than breast. The Morrisons ones are the best you get a whole leg = loads of meat £3 or £4 they are depends on the size.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

try Beef or chicken Kidney in your mince to pack out meals, instead of getting two lots of meat.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Im a big fan of buying in bulk at the start of the month when i get my money through, obviously you need a fair bit of freezer space, but i pucked up a massive chest freezer on gumtree for £20 and its perfect so well worth investing IMO. I mainly prefer bulk buying as i can get all the food i know i will need for a month when my money comes in at the start of the month, so i know exactily how much i have left and wont get caught off guard later in the month, just helps me keep track of how much money i actually have each month.

Cheapest and best chicken i can get is musclefoods which is great, get myself a few treats from there aswell :thumb:

Frozen veg, eggs, tuna and peanut butter / peanuts i get from morrisons, would check out aldi but there isn't one anywhere near me unfortunately, but still morrisons savers stuff is very cheap, tuna is like 58p a can, eggs work out at like 10.8p each i think, frozen veg, 1kg special mixed veg is 75p i think, £1 for 1kg brocolli, £2 per kg of frozen diced onion or peppers if im feeling lazy!

whey protein, now im not dieting either musclefoods whey or the offer on discount supplements when its 4 for £80 and use the 12% discount code


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Green top or blue top milk @ Iceland - £1

28 rashers bacon - £4 Iceland


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

morrisons does 3 x 2 litres of full fat milk for £3.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking for a good alternative to steak mince... 20g ish protein, 5g fat per 100g...

Steak mince from butchers is costing me like £8.30 a kilo...having 500g a day so adds up..

Chicken from butchers is 5kg big fillets all really good for £24

30 Free Range eggs are £3.50

Don't think i can get 5kg of quality meat for under 24quid that has similar macros to chicken.

Have salmon 2-3times a week but really wondering if its worth the cost..i get it fresh from my local market but still like £10 a kg..

Cheers


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Looking for a good alternative to steak mince... 20g ish protein, 5g fat per 100g...
> 
> Steak mince from butchers is costing me like £8.30 a kilo...having 500g a day so adds up..
> 
> ...


Tesco's 12% Steak Mince... Just drain the excess fat off before serving... Do that even with the 20% fat stuff from there, still the same..


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Justin Cider said:


> Tesco's 12% Steak Mince... Just drain the excess fat off before serving... Do that even with the 20% fat stuff from there, still the same..


Is that the only difference then? more fat comes off?

I notice the xlean stuff from butchers very little fat comes off.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Is that the only difference then? more fat comes off?
> 
> I notice the xlean stuff from butchers very little fat comes off.


Bit of fat & water, I hate the extra lean 6% fat stuff, tastes too "dry" as such, always just put a lid on an tip it out over the sink quick to get the fat an water out....

Bought 500g of lean 10% fat steak mince today at Lidl for £2.69, just over a £1.20 cheaper than the tesco 12% stuff... Gonna start getting it from there cos I buy a weeks worth there its gonna pay for itself as such


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah im gonna check aldi out for their turkey mince and steak mince.

The fatty stuff i'll drain halfway, then rinse it off at the end with a sieve or something...will end up like 5% i reckon still...but maybe more taste


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

The basics frozen white fish is worth checking at morrisons and probably other supermarkets


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

30 free range eggs from butchers for just under 4quid is pretty good aint it?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Yeah im gonna check aldi out for their turkey mince and steak mince.
> 
> The fatty stuff i'll drain halfway, then rinse it off at the end with a sieve or something...will end up like 5% i reckon still...but maybe more taste


Careful with using a sieve, done it before and it's like cardboard. Just get the saucepan lid, turn it on it's side a few times mate... Keeps it a bit moist and not greasy then...

When it's in my tupperwear tub i tend to put the lid on and shake it, gets any grease all around the tub and off the mince...

I wanna check Aldi tomorow, hate eating turkey but at £1.80 for turkey mince I'll eat it ffs


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> 30 free range eggs from butchers for just under 4quid is pretty good aint it?


£1.35 for 15 @ Asda & Lidl... Not free range tho, I couldn't care less if they was made in a lab. All goes down the same.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Justin Cider said:


> £1.35 for 15 @ Asda & Lidl... Not free range tho, I couldn't care less if they was made in a lab. All goes down the same.


Yeah but for a quid more i can get free range eggs...the yolks look "prettier" haha...deffo oranger anyway. If i was eating 30eggs a day fair enough...but 30eggs is like 5-6days worth so i can stretch.

Im checking ALDI out tomorrow so will have a good look around!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just tasted some of the £1.80ish for 450g turkey mince from Lidl... Tasty stuff, drained the water/fat off it and put it in to my tupperwear to await the potatoes & green beans. Roll on tomorow!


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Macro. Cod frozen 20kg £64. (Normally £76) liquid egg whites 1L (30 eggs worth of whites) £2.69


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> 30 free range eggs from butchers for just under 4quid is pretty good aint it?


Yeah that is good. At bookers i pay £7 for 60 large eggs but they are from caged hens. Not bothered though as they all taste the same to me.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can anyone shop at bookers then?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Can anyone shop at bookers then?


Not sure. Think you need to have a business but i could be wrong. Just try going in and signing up.


----------



## Dr.Mad (May 24, 2013)

Ye you have to be owner of company to shop at bookers makro etc, Asda do 30 eggs for 3,10


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

@L11 you are a legend for letting me know about the turkey mince at Aldi... Bought 2 to test the taste and loved it so just bought another 12 for the next 10 or so days :laugh:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Justin Cider said:


> View attachment 122482
> 
> 
> @L11 you are a legend for letting me know about the turkey mince at Aldi... Bought 2 to test the taste and loved it so just bought another 12 for the next 10 or so days :laugh:


How much?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> How much?


£21.48 or something, know it was £21._8 :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> View attachment 122482
> 
> 
> @L11 you are a legend for letting me know about the turkey mince at Aldi... Bought 2 to test the taste and loved it so just bought another 12 for the next 10 or so days :laugh:


no worries mate! Some advice, don't try and make burgers out of them, doesn't work well probably because theyre too lean..


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

L11 said:


> no worries mate! Some advice, don't try and make burgers out of them, doesn't work well probably because theyre too lean..


Aaaah! I won't bother with that idea then, I've been putting soem mixed herbs with it and getting it down, makes it taste amazing...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Justin Cider said:


> View attachment 122482
> 
> 
> @L11 you are a legend for letting me know about the turkey mince at Aldi... Bought 2 to test the taste and loved it so just bought another 12 for the next 10 or so days :laugh:


Nice one mate.

Any recipes???


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

My protein 5kg whey.. plus oats x3 meals could add banana to blender

Extreme nutri mono creatine last 5 months at 5g per day.

Aldi tuna 50p a tin.

Value eggs tesco 30.

Chicken breast bulk brought from butchers.. or if want cheaper buy full chckens and get about 3 meals of 200g for 4 quid.

Milk about 600mls and nuts or peanut butter.

Bala fish 4 pieces 2quid aldi.

Obviously rice or oats or even smart price noodles for carbs about 20p a pack and 400 cals

If all of above you cannot aford to make a diet for bodybuilding then you probably cannot aford to eat unhealthy lol


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Any recipes???


Just put some tandoori powder whilst cooking it in, should taste nice... Been cooking the turkey mince with mixed herbs previously... sorted...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tesco value steak, bout £2.50 for 2 big ones, bash it with a rolling pin for 30 seconds each side, bit of suzie salt and percy pepper and wack it in a hot pan for 30 seconds each side....is beautiful. Wont ever buy expensive steak again.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Tesco value steak, bout £2.50 for 2 big ones, bash it with a rolling pin for 30 seconds each side, bit of suzie salt and percy pepper and wack it in a hot pan for 30 seconds each side....is beautiful. Wont ever buy expensive steak again.


Sounds good.

Although - Why whenever I pan fry do I make a smokey mess and set all the fire alarms off!

Mrs goes mad, lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Although - Why whenever I pan fry do I make a smokey mess and set all the fire alarms off!
> 
> Mrs goes mad, lol


Dont use any oil mate plus put the extractor fan on lol.

They are awesome in a malted grain french stick and dollop of coleslaw :thumb:


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Lean Steak Mince at Aldi is like £5.40 a kilo for 12% stuff...once this is cooked and drained im guessing the fat content will be closer to 7or8 %?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> The Lean Steak Mince at Aldi is like £5.40 a kilo for 12% stuff...once this is cooked and drained im guessing the fat content will be closer to 7or8 %?


About that I reckon , bang a oxo cube in when it's cooking and it will taste gorgeous


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

£10 for 2.5kg of lean mince at www.musclefood.com at the moment. Unbelievable.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

L11 said:


> £10 for 2.5kg of lean mince at www.musclefood.com at the moment. Unbelievable.


If you order 10kg it doens't work out any cheaper than buying it from Lidl due to delivery I was about to jump at the chance but Lidl is actually 20p for 500g cheaper, I know it's picking at atoms but every little bit counts :laugh:

Lidl is £2.69 for 500g of lean steak mince :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> If you order 10kg it doens't work out any cheaper than buying it from Lidl due to delivery I was about to jump at the chance but Lidl is actually 20p for 500g cheaper, I know it's picking at atoms but every little bit counts :laugh:
> 
> Lidl is £2.69 for 500g of lean steak mince :laugh:


Yea thats why I ordered 5kg mince with 5kg chicken breast which gives you free delivery, the chicken will be £5 per kg (£6.90 ish at aldi) and the mince £4 per kg


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Justin Cider said:


> About that I reckon , bang a oxo cube in when it's cooking and it will taste gorgeous


Do you use oxo cubes for your turkey mince too?

Theres crap loads of sodium and some carbs in oxo cubes arent there?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> Do you use oxo cubes for your turkey mince too?
> 
> Theres crap loads of sodium and some carbs in oxo cubes arent there?


Na, just some herbs for the turkey mince. Mixed herbs makes it taste like stuffing.

Oxo cube has 1.9g of salt in, it's nothing which is going to kill you... I use 1 oxo cube per 500g mince, just gives it a decent flavour


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

1kg Chicken breast - £5

Princes tuna - £4 for 4 cans

120g salmon - £2

250g Mash potatoe - £0.68 - £1 - £2 depending on quality

250g Mince Meat - Think its like £1.60

Uncle Bens Rice packs - £1

Dolmio Pasta - £1

ALTHOUGHT RICE AND PASTA CAN BE BOUGHT ALOT CHEAPER

I do it as cheap as and bulking comes to around 60-70quid per week for me.

i can cut for around 30-40quid per week

Its when you start nit picking and buying nuts/almonds etc the price goes high without noticing


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

This is my list now..

ALDI Steak Mince - £5.50ish a kg

ALDI Turkey Mince - £4kg

Butchers 5kg Chicken £22

30 Free Range Eggs - £3.50

Only having steak mince 2-3days a week, rest is just chicken,turkey, eggs and a shake. plus quinoa and potatoes.

Cheers for all the help


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

UK1989 said:


> This is my list now..
> 
> ALDI Steak Mince - £5.50ish a kg
> 
> ...


6kg potatoes is £4.20odd from Lidl.

I get my rice from Amazon, sometimes pick up a 10kg bag for £10, if you cant buy it in 5kg bags as can work out cheaper, just paid £5.98 for 5kg of white basmati delivered


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Most recent butchers trip yielded the following:

5kg Chicken breast

1kg Chicken Thigh

1.5kg Chicken Oyster Thighs Flavoured

1kg Lean Beef Mince

1 Kg Stir fry beef

600g Minted Lamb leg steaks

8 spanish chorizo sausages

2 Stuffed Chicken breasts (pesto and nuts)

Added together came to the grand sum of £60.

Winner.


----------



## TroyA (Apr 22, 2013)

Check out greengrocers for fruit and veg. My local one does stuff really cheap, broccoli around £1/kilo (half the price of asda).

I buy most of my meat from a meat van at the market, this weekend I got 1.2kg of rump steak(all fat trimmed off) for £10 and 16 4oz steak burgers for £5


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Big_Al13 said:


> Most recent butchers trip yielded the following:
> 
> 5kg Chicken breast
> 
> ...


I need your butcher mate! Lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Farmfoods 5kg chicken breast is as good a price as the cash and carry round here

Surprising that cause when I went in it was 6kg for 20.00..booker 5kg 20.00.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> *am sure people will find it hard fitting in 6 meals a day not to mention the cost starting this read so people can add there budget smashing meals to it top tips etc??? would be great to here from some pro's*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


www.musclefood.com should be able to help mate. Our tuna is ALWAYS on offer and a great source of protein, 10 185g tubs for £11, low mercury, high grade etc. Also our 5kg of chicken breasts for £25 - also good value.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

chelios said:


> I need your butcher mate! Lol


£25 for 5kg chicken breasts

£5 for 1kg chicken thighs

£9 for 1.5kg chicken thighs with flavour

£7.90 for 1kg EXTRA lean beef mince

£46.90 and the extra bits (although we don't do them), you can easily pick up similiar alternatives for £10 on MF  So better value than this local butcher and our regular offers, freebies, loyalty points = Muscle Food all the way!

Ok I turned into a salesman, sorry!


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

90+ whey protein 5k is £50 and will get u you 6 scoops aday for 4 weeks = 150 protein

Iceland "ready to eat grilled chicken" 450g cooked but frozen,£2.50 is a very high 30g protein per 100g, so eat a full bag of this everyday = 135 protein

Iceland 15 eggs, £1.75, 5 whole eggs = 40 protein

So there is a cheap 330 protein per day

As for carbs, I buy 4kg of asda easy cook white rice, this lasts a month easy, £6 I think

As for fats, extra virgan olive oil is cheap, so is peanut butter and marg


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> some pro food shoppers?
> 
> I get 30 steaks from my butchers on payday every month. and lidl/aldi haddock n whack it in freezer. oats are cheapest in ASDA per KG by me.
> 
> Broccoli is cheapest and biggest in lidl.


what butcher's you use mate and how much are you paying for the steaks?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Pilchards in Asda

One tin = About 60g of protein

One tin costs £1.09

Cheap cheap


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> what butcher's you use mate and how much are you paying for the steaks?


i used butcher by the tank 10-12oz aberdeen angus steaks for around 4.40-50 each.

lidl and aldi steaks are good though


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i used butcher by the tank 10-12oz aberdeen angus steaks for around 4.40-50 each.
> 
> lidl and aldi steaks are good though


the tank in brierley hill? 

yeah I get my steaks from aldi at the minute :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> the tank in brierley hill?
> 
> yeah I get my steaks from aldi at the minute :thumb:


ye the tank lol blokes sounds but havent bought in bulk for the last month due to being away. lidl have started doing premium steaks like aldi now. top quality imo


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> ye the tank lol blokes sounds but havent bought in bulk for the last month due to being away. lidl have started doing premium steaks like aldi now. top quality imo


will give lidl a butchers (like the pun?) :laugh:

it's slightly closer to me than aldi anyway


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

MutantX said:


> will give lidl a butchers (like the pun?) :laugh:
> 
> it's slightly closer to me than aldi anyway


i find it freaky u have seen me at the gym yet i have no clue who you are pmsl. eeeeeek h34r:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Chilli is always a cheap meal to knock up once you've bought the spices.

1kg mince £3/4

2 tins of value chopped toms 80p

2 tins of value kidney beans 80p

500g of rice 40p

large onion or a couple of small ones 40p

So 4-5 decent meals for just over £5

To that just add:

oxo cube

Worcestershire sauce

tsp cumin

tsp coriander

chilli flakes

cinnamon stick or 1/2 tsp of cinnamon powder

bay leaf

Then if you want to be fancy, put loads of chopped up coriander in 10 minutes before it finishes cooking. Serve with a dollop of sour cream and a squeeze of lime juice.

One of my staple meals.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> i find it freaky u have seen me at the gym yet i have no clue who you are pmsl. eeeeeek h34r:


Muhahahah :devil2:

Don't think I'd recongnise you without the misses tho :whistling:


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Chilli is always a cheap meal to knock up once you've bought the spices.
> 
> 1kg mince £3/4
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I do. Although I sometimes sub one of the tins of kidney beans for a tin of chickpeas. And add a pack of mushrooms, a couple of diced courgettes and 2 diced red/yellow peppers just so I'm getting some veg in!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Chilli is always a cheap meal to knock up once you've bought the spices.
> 
> 1kg mince £3/4
> 
> ...


Sounds good! Do you cook the mince and rice separate first or all together?


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Aldi do 10 large eggs £1 1kg oats 75p and uk pork mince is reduced £1.5 for 500g tin of toms are 33p


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

chelios said:


> Sounds good! Do you cook the mince and rice separate first or all together?


Separate. It would work in the same pan but boiling it in water brings out all the starch, not really sure how it would effect the taste. You can cook the rice al dente and then chuck it in with the chilli for 5 minutes to finish it off and mix it in.

The exact process is to sweat the onions off for 5 minutes on a low heat, then add the mince and turn the heat up full. When it's browned you can then drain off some of the fat if you want (use a big colander), then if you want you can add half a glass of red wine and let that cook out for a minute. Then add the tomatoes and all the spices (I missed out a tablespoon of tomato puree above). Then cover and let it simmer away, longer the better. Then 10 minutes before your finished add the beans and chopped coriander.

If you're short of an ingredient or two then it doesn't really matter.

You can also do it without the cumin, cinnamon and kidney beans and add potatoes instead of rice for a more basic mince and pots. Maybe add a bit of paprika (especially nice with pork mince).


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Separate. It would work in the same pan but boiling it in water brings out all the starch, not really sure how it would effect the taste. You can cook the rice al dente and then chuck it in with the chilli for 5 minutes to finish it off and mix it in.
> 
> The exact process is to sweat the onions off for 5 minutes on a low heat, then add the mince and turn the heat up full. When it's browned you can then drain off some of the fat if you want (use a big colander), then if you want you can add half a glass of red wine and let that cook out for a minute. Then add the tomatoes and all the spices (I missed out a tablespoon of tomato puree above). Then cover and let it simmer away, longer the better. Then 10 minutes before your finished add the beans and chopped coriander.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that mate much appreciate. I will give it a go over the weekend. Probably double up and stock up in the freezer Nd use for work. Can't go wrong! I'll let u know how I get on. I'm not the best cook! Lkl


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Big indian / asian shops have 30 eggs medium eggs for 1.99.


----------

